# Funny Songs Sung By The Cast of Star Trek



## Simo (Feb 2, 2020)

OK, a thread to post your favorite songs, covers or others, from the various stars of the various iterations of Star Trek : )

And I really, really can't believe this exists 






Another version:


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 2, 2020)

Ooooh, William Shatner is certainly notorious for his bizzare covers. This will make for a wonderful thread, Simo!!


----------



## Simo (Feb 3, 2020)

And now....

Leonard Nimoy Sings Johnny Cash!


----------



## Sairn (Feb 3, 2020)

Here's one of my favorites hahaha


----------



## Simo (Feb 3, 2020)

Sairn said:


> Here's one of my favorites hahaha


 
Oh, my!


----------



## Thrashy (Feb 3, 2020)

Haha, I've never heard of that xD


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 3, 2020)

Sorry, I'll try not to derail this thread.


----------



## WXYZ (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2020)

Related:


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Feb 23, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Related:



I love that song.  I heard it some time ago on the radio, and I thought it was very funny.


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 23, 2020)

Does this count? (You may have guessed by now that I'm a Futurama fan...)


----------

